# Side Markers?



## Panman1978 (May 28, 2004)

Does anyone know who makes these side markers or some similar? Where can I get some?

I read about them somewhere while surfing for go fast parts, but I can't seem to locate them anymore. These are from a proto car but I saw some available somewhere.

http://www.zcar.com/articles/2001_la_auto_show/


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wrong post


----------

